# Leaves curling



## viajero (Feb 26, 2005)

Any advice would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## BeaArthur (Feb 26, 2005)

My guess is not enough water. On most plants, marijuana or other, leaves tend to curl before they dry and turn brown.

It could also be that your light is generating too much heat, therefore drying out your leaves too quickly after watering.

I'm no expert,but those would be my guesses.


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi

Maybe your lights are to close the plants but I'm not 100% sure.

It also could be a nutrient shortage.

Have a look here:
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 26, 2005)

The plants look fine to me but maybe thats the pictures


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 27, 2005)

hps lights give a false look to the marijuana plant.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 27, 2005)

yeah  but I dont see it curling or anything it looks normal to me


----------



## Joint SLaYer (Feb 28, 2005)

SPRAY fresh water over leafs for a few days


----------



## MY BABY (Feb 28, 2005)

yo homes 

i just started growing my baby 
and tips for me


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 2, 2005)

yo homes

i just started growing, from seed
now its like 2 inches out 
i feel soo good ( many ppl should understand this  )
i try to give it much sunlight as possible 
and when the sungoes i put it under a 40watt
lamp ( im cheap sooo yer)
does the 40 watt    will it do anything for my baby???
also when can i smoke my baby?????
im kinda getting anxiouse


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 2, 2005)

trufully i dont think your going to get anything off it where do you live


----------



## BeaArthur (Mar 2, 2005)

By the way, you should have started a new thread. Your subject does not relate to the first posted thread.

But since you asked:

your 40W is useless. If you're gonna grow cheap, at least spend the $5 and get yourself the "energy-saver" fluoro bulbs (the ones that output the equivalent to 100W). These bulbs only draw about 62W and output WAY more lumens than a regular bulb, especially a 40W.

I, myself, am a cheap grower. I've got 3 of those bulbs and they are working fine now that my conditions are right.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 2, 2005)

what are your conditions beaArthur


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 3, 2005)

My Baby, start a new thread next time you have any questions. It keeps the threads more on topic.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 30, 2005)

Back to the original question..........that is one of 2 things.....
either a PH problem, or a nutrient problem.  Are you checking the PH at all?  And what are you using for nutrients, and how often?


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

notthecops said:
			
		

> Back to the original question..........that is one of 2 things.....
> either a PH problem, or a nutrient problem.  Are you checking the PH at all?  And what are you using for nutrients, and how often?




I cant tell by the pic what color the tips and margins are. If it isnt PH, I'd have to say by the look of it it was not enough air to the roots.

But it's hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Mar 31, 2005)

They look crispy as hell though. How close are the lights ? How are the Temps ?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

If it was the lights, the leaves would actually be burnt.  Due to the way the leaf has a crisp fold in the middle, this tells me that the plant at one point was taking in all the nutrients it could handle.  The way the leaf tips curl inward, and have a slight brown burn, tells me that they were recently pushed past their maximum nutrient level.  Therfore, it's either a PH caused nutrient lock out, or you just plain old overfed them.


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks to me as an Magnesium  deficiency (Mg). Try adding a (small amount) pinch of Epsom Salt to your feeding solution. I could be wrong, but I do believe you are using top soil from some local plant and garden store. The reason being is because they do not add magnesium to enrich it. (The catch 22 about garden or top soil, low magnesium). Bud require a lot of it, unlike the average garden flower. I like to use green sand myself (0-0-7). It also contains more than 35 trace minerals and lots of magnesium. It is also best to mix in to soil before you plant, but it can added as a top dressing.

Later,
Grim


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Grim, long time no see, good to see you man.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello, Grim. Cool avatar you have there...


----------



## Grim Reefer (Apr 11, 2005)

Yea, same here. Kinda been hanging low for a while. I am glad to see that the forum is still kickin.

Take care,
Grim


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

She`s coming along, slow but sure...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 11, 2005)

We're still kicking bud here


----------



## Goldie (Apr 11, 2005)

LOL - thats a good one, MarP...


----------



## razorback (Apr 27, 2005)

viajero said:
			
		

> Any advice would be greatly apreciated.


Firefang is an ancient term for to hot,usally  N but recently someone i know quite well<lol> was experimenting with some form of potash to boost yeild and that can also produce the condition in the pics.What is you're source of N-P-K and plants exibit this for want of micro elements. in that case " bills spray and grow will remedy in a hurry, use it anyway and watch you're yield improve. ''Que tenga un buen dia ,adios......Rzb


----------



## Hungarian Gypsy (Jun 20, 2011)

viajero said:
			
		

> Any advice would be greatly apreciated.



Are these a certain strain?  If they are a special strain, is this the color they are suppose to be?  I'm curious, cuz I am new to growing.  Mine have finally starting to turn thick, growing faster, within a reasonable time period & have turned a healthy green.  She's been through a hard time.  I'm surprised she came back to life.  Sometimes you have to be patient.  But no question is a dumb question.  Keep posting and the experienced growers are always happy to answer.  Good luck! :aok:


----------



## RevNasty (Jun 20, 2011)

This thread is six years old!:holysheep:


----------



## JCChronic (Jun 21, 2011)

Then he better put it into flower soon!!!


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2011)

JCChronic said:
			
		

> Then he better put it into flower soon!!!



:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 21, 2011)

Sooo?? What was it caused the leaf curl? Do we know? My guess is heat stress from lights and/or too dry air in room. What yu think HIck?


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2011)

with the information provided, heat would be my 'guess' as well hush'..


----------

